# RSMS 187 visa



## Snowfall (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys ,
My employer did 187 visa nomination on 28/08/12& received ack on 10/09/12. No news of nomination approval :-(
Then I applied my visa on 5th of November , didn't get the Ack yet.
Any ideas? Or anyone else in similar position ?


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi snowfall
I have applied for rsms 187 direct entry. My time lines are
Employer application done on 6 Dec 2012
My application done on 23 Dec 2012
No approval for nomination till today 12 Jan 2013
Cheers


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

I am in the same boat,eventhough I had 190 invitation I opted 187 since Immi says its the highest priority .its been more than a month since my nomination lodged .also got the rcb approval.


----------



## training (Jan 16, 2013)

hi
you can contact your visa officer about your pending application


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

I was not allocated by a case officer yet.


----------



## supreets2100 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Rsms 187*

Hi all,

I have completed my diploma in community services and got my skills assessed by ACWA in 2011 as a welfare worker, the ANZSCO skill level for welfare worker is 1 which says a degree is required but i am just a diploma graduate, am i eligible for an RSMS 187 visa under welfare worker.


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

If you have employer to sponsor you, to my understanding you can apply


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Supreets2100
I think if your AnZSCO code under which you are applying says you need to be a graduate, then that's what you need to be. Sometimes it also says you can compensate for lack of qualification if you have a stipulated number of years of work experience. Read the AnZSCO code criteria carefully. 
Cheers


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got my acknowledgment letter from DIAC on the 24 Jan 2013 for my rsms 187 application which I submitted on 23 Dec.....so some progress after all this while!!!!!!!!


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my acknowledgment the day after I submitted my visa application which is 7th of December ....


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi albs 
Is the akl email that you received the next day an automatic system generated email or one which has been sent by a person with name and fax details and specifying the number of months it takes to process(said it would take 5-7months in my case)
If it is an akl email sent by a person then that's really good for you. There seems to be no standard at all.....it seems to vary quite a bit. 
Cheers


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Kay66,

Mine was an automated response. So have you heard anything about your nomination approval ?I asked with my employer and they said they got RCB approved but no response from immi about nomination approval apart from the nomination acknowledgment .So it is going to be 2 months since lodged my 187 application. I had 190 nomination approved as well, since I had my 187 application in just 3days prior to my 190 invitation on skillselect. and now my skill select shows status lodged so I have to wait for my 187


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Albs
I have got RCB approval too but no approval yet from DIAC for the employer nomination. I too am anxious to receive the employer nomination. Hope that happens soon. Have you uploaded all the required documents for your application?
Cheers


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

I have uploaded almost all the documents and planning to get my medicals done soon as my previous medical is more than a year old.juat wondering whether your application was a decision ready?.mine is normal application as I did not approach any migration agents.hope Immi will get everything done in 6 months time...


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Albs
I have uploaded most of the documents too. Mine was not a Decision ready application. I think it takes longer for a non DRC application. But I am in no hurry really. I rather save the 3-4 grand it would cost me to apply through an agent. You see I am a NZ citizen and I work for the NT government and I think it should not be too complicated. But I would definitely like to know if you have any updates to your application. Because I think you have applied around the same time as me....
Cheers


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

I will definitely let you know if there is any updates on my application .I am looking forward to it.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Here is my timeline... FYI I'm living in Adelaide and I think my application is being processed at the Paramatta office ... or Melbourne.

Nomination lodged with DIAC - 11 September 2012
RSMS (187) Direct Entry Non Decision Ready visa application lodged with DIAC - 11 September 2012
Acknowledgement of valid nomination received - 12 September 2012
Acknowledgement of valid visa application received - 12 September 2012
Bridging visa granted - 12 September 2012
Nomination lodged with RCB - 10 October 2012
Nomination approved by RCB - 13 November 2012

My migration agent has provided me with the TRN numbers and passwords for the eVisa site so I can monitor the status of my application. For the nomination, a number of relevant documents and the RCB advice was uploaded and attached. When I logged in to view the nomination, I could see all of the attachments. However, back in mid-December all of the attachments disappeared. I couldn't think of any reason why they would just disappear. I had my employer contact DIAC and they were informed that if the documents were attached, then there is no need to worry... So I could only assume perhaps they have an internal file and the attachments are there?

I am curious ... has this happened to anyone else? When you log into the eVisa site, are your documents/attachments missing??

BTW - the status of my nomination and visa application is still just 'Application received"

I was just having a look at the Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times website here:

immi.gov.au/about/charter.../visas/8.0.htm

And according to this site, RSMS visas are under Priority Group 1 and the processing time for SkillSelect (subclass 187) is 6 months. So my application was lodged on 11 September meaning my visa might be approved in just over 1 month from now! So that is exciting ... fingers crossed

I'm interested to hear everyone else's story / updates!

Cheers guys and I will keep my fingers crossed for each and every one of you that your visas get processed quickly!


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Nomination applied on 30/12/12 to DIAC by employer
RCB approved on 21/12/12

187 launched on 06/12/12
Acknowledgment received on 07/12/12

Current status on my visa application says "processing"


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Sonicblue82
Wish you luck and hope the action begins!
I think you would hear from the visa officer soon.
Interesting that you have not rec'd a nomination approval and it's been 5 months. But that's what the lady at IMMI told me when I called her up. She said there is no service 
standard for granting approval. 
I had problems with uploading my spouse and child's documents. Here again DIAC confirmed that they are currently experiencing heaps of issues with uploading documents. So I have held off the uploading till a visa officer is appointed. But I do remember that when I submitted the application, it said 'application received' and when I started uploading documents it changed to ' processing'.
Anyway please keep us posted on your progress. It is good to know that you are so close to the finish. All the best!
Cheers
Kay66


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Kay66,

Cheers - I hope to hear from my MA or the CO soon with good news! It's been 5 days short of 5 months since my nomination and visa were lodged together with DIAC. The nomination was lodged with the RCB after, but was quickly approved and the RCB advice was sent in to the DIAC to support my nomination.

What I do know is that once a CO is assigned, they will review the nomination and if everything is all in order and no further documentation is needed, they will approve the nomination and grant the visa right then and there, as there would be no reason to further delay the application. I am confident that all required documentation has been sent in, so fingers crossed it all gets approved soon! Still puzzles me that my attachments for the nomination are missing. They were there. I have a screen shot of when they were visible on 5 December but it was shortly after that that they disappeared. But I've been told its nothing to worry about, so perhaps just a glitch in their system. I read on one of the forums that this happened to someone else, so that makes me feel a bit better! I'll keep everyone posted on any progress... And good luck to you as well Kay66!


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello sonic blue, 

Fingers crossed ..... Good luck and keep posting the updates


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

*Any updates sonic blue?*

Hello SonicBlue,
I know you are about to hit 6 months.Have you heard anything back from immi yet?.

I have done with my 3 months and another 3 months to go to hit the processing standard time of 6 months.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

albs said:


> Hello SonicBlue,
> I know you are about to hit 6 months.Have you heard anything back from immi yet?.
> 
> I have done with my 3 months and another 3 months to go to hit the processing standard time of 6 months.


Hi Albs. Yes tomorrow (Monday, 11 March) is my 6-month point since my nomination and visa (non-drc) were lodged to the Melbourne processing centre. I have e-mailed [email protected] and received a reply back about a week ago...

In short, I had asked if they could tell me when a case officer will be allocated to my file, as the DIAC website states a 6-month processing time for the 187 subclass visa and my 6-month point was coming up on 11 March. Although I didn't really get much out of their response, it was nice to at least hear from them and know that they read my message!

Their response was basically stating that further to the acknowledgement letter, If I don't hear from them for a while, to not be concerned and that I will be contacted by a case officer about any additional documents required to make a decision on my application. They went on to say that they are still receiving large numbers of employer nominations and visa applications and the Melbourne office is taking several months to allocate files to case officers for assessment. Also, they mentioned that as each case is different, some warrant expedition due to urgent matters due to the specific circumstances of those cases... And just ask for your patience, that they are also eager to process the applications as quickly as possible, and to be assured that all issues surrounding processing backlogs have been appropriately escalated. They said that once allocated, the case officer will be in contact within 2 working days with either an outcome or to request further documentation. That's about the gist of it!

Further to that, I called Immigrations on Thursday and the woman I spoke to basically said that it's still going to be a while yet, as Melbourne is only up to 1 April with their applications... So frustrating!


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay, anyway thanks for letting me know.my application processing centre is paramatta.and really don't know much about their time frame.
:-(
It's really strange some people gets the things done quickly.i


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

It seems there is a new article released by DIAC on the 11th of March, which can be viewed here:

ENS Subclass 186 processing times

The main part of the article is here:

ENS / RSMS Processing Times and Decision Ready Applications

At a recent meeting with DIAC's Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry (PESE) section in Parramatta, the MIA was provided with an update on processing times and Decision Ready applications for the NSW, QLD and ACT caseload, as at 4 March 2013.

Pre-1 July 2012 applications

Parramatta Processing Centre
ENS: All cases allocated
RSMS: Applications recieved to 18 June 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Melbourne Processing Centre
ENS: All cases allocated
RSMS: Applications recieved to 1 April 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Perth Processing Centre
ENS: Applications recieved to 29 June 2012 have been allocated to a case officer
RSMS: Applications recieved to 7 May 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Post-1 July 2012 electronically lodged applications
Currently allocating applications received July / August 2012

Processing time service standards
Applications are still within processing time service standards as shown online.

Grouping of cases
In an attempt to better manage the caseload, applications are being grouped by occupation (to enable case officers to develop expertise and experience in those areas), by employers and also by agents (whose reliability in providing good applications is recognised).
In May / June 2012, there were more than 30,000 applications on hand, and the refusal rate was 15-20 percent (up from the usual five-10 percent).

What interests me in this article is that it mentions that post 1 July electronically lodged applications (which is the 187 subclass) are currently being allocated for applications received in July / August 2012. This is great news! It is nice to FINALLY have an idea of approximately where they are! It is interesting that they say that applications are still within processing time service standards though, as I'm sure a lot of us are outside the service standard processing times! The 187 has a 6-month processing time and my 6-month point was on 11 March! But hey... if the post 1 July applications are up to July/August then I can't see mine taking too much longer as mine was lodged on 11 September! 

So despite the fact that they are still hammering away at all the backlogged applications, I'm pretty sure that they have many case officer's designated to pre 1 July applications and others designated to post 1 July applications. This gives me some shred of hope that mine will get allocated to a CO before tooooo much longer lol


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

A friend of mine lodged application on 14th September already allocated by a case officer.


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Sonicblue
Thanks for the update. It gives us all some hope that things are progressing after all......in this endless waiting game. As for you, it does look like you will soon get the much awaited email from your CO soon. Good luck!
cheers
Kayy66


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Albs
Would you know which center is processing your friends rsms visa? .....The one who applied in sept 14 2012.
Cheers
Kay66


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Paramatta she said


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rmsm 187*

hi all.
yes i have spelt pomme wrong !! 7.5 IELTS too.
we lodged stage 1 June 21st 2013
stage 2 Aug 2013
TRA approved Sept 2013
Visa lodgement 22nd Oct 2013

on week '21' this Monday (18/03/13) arrrrrrrrrr Perth office, feedback please


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

hi,
have you heard any thing yet, my lodgement was 22nd October 2012, some feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Patient Pomm
Try the blogs site on acevisa.com.au They provide a lot of info about the Perth processing center. There are agents who reply fairly promptly.
As per info on this thread, it looks like for the post July 2012 applications, they are currently dealing with Sept 2012 applications. If yours is rsms 187 visa and if you applied in october2012 . I think you would soon hear from your CO.....maybe another month or so....All the best and keep posting if you have any information.
Cheers
Kay66


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kay66 said:


> Hi Patient Pomm
> Try the blogs site on acevisa.com.au They provide a lot of info about the Perth processing center. There are agents who reply fairly promptly.
> As per info on this thread, it looks like for the post July 2012 applications, they are currently dealing with Sept 2012 applications. If yours is rsms 187 visa and if you applied in october2012 . I think you would soon hear from your CO.....maybe another month or so....All the best and keep posting if you have any information.
> Cheers
> Kay66


Hi Kay66,

What makes you think they are currently dealing with with applications from September 2012? Mine was lodged in September. Have you heard something or read something somewhere? Last update I saw was that they were allocating cases from July/August to case officers. Cheers


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

My TRN number is now recognised on the VEVO - that's something, all DR except for my medical, so contacted them Spire Manchester they have e-mailed DIAC with no reply to a few items not just mine ?? Just wanted to get medicals done so I don't slip in the system again when that's required arrrrrrr 5mths 1 week - Perth Office


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

hello friends, there is an update. 
My manager told me today that he received an email from a case officer by requesting few more documents regarding nomination.I dont know whether it is going to be the same case officer processing my application.?


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Update on 187 Nomination: My Nomination Approved today.
Just wondering whether it will be the same CO who is going to pick my 187 Application????Any Idea???


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Update: I got a telephone call from case officer and requested me to email my form 80.And it is the same case officer who handled my nomination.looking forward to it. Will update if any new news


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good work Albs!!
My employer nomination has been approved on 3 April 2013 too!!
But no news yet from any case officer regarding my application. Wonder how long between nomination approval and application approval.....the wait continues...


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Visa granted on 08/04/13,

No Medicals .... only filled form80

Processing time 4 months and 2days PARAMATTA OFFICE


----------



## Kay66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats!!!! that timeline was not too bad for a NON DRC application!!
Thanks for keeping us informed.
I called up DIAC and they said my application was not allotted to any case officer yet :-( .....but after seeing your update I can see light at the end of the tunnel.....


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

albs said:


> Visa granted on 08/04/13,
> In ??
> No Medicals .... only filled form80
> 
> Processing time 4 months and 2days PARAMATTA OFFICE


Congratulations Albs - lucky you on time frame 6mths next Friday for us, Perth Office-Hairdresser, NO MEDICALS ? Are you taking funds in ??? 
Su


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

6 MONTHS TODAY ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, MA TOLD ME THAT DIAC ARE WORKING WEEKENDS NOW SO FINGERS CROSSED, LODGED 19th OCTOBER ACK 9th NOVEMBER 12.


----------



## LYC (May 1, 2013)

*Accountant in general*

Hey guys, I am a bit worry about my application, I am under the title of Trainee Accountant at the moment and my company is going to lodge the sponsor by using that. I just wonder is that eligible for Accountant (General) 221111. Also, when immigration assess an application which element is the most important thing they look at eg. salary, title or job descriptions. What if the sponsor has not been approved, can I apply with the same company again?


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear Mark.
My brother wants to apply for rsms visa as he has an employer to sponsor him as a chef.However,he dont have 6 in each for ielts .As there was a statement on immi website regarding exemption for english language requirements-

To be considered exempt from the English language requirement, an
applicant must be:
 nominated as a Minister of Religion by a religious institution
 have nominated earnings at least equivalent to the current Australian
Taxation Office top individual income tax rate**
 applying through the Temporary Residence Transition stream and
they have completed at least five years of full-time study in a
secondary and/or higher education institution where all of the tuition
was delivered in English.[/I][/I]
Does this point 3 mean that he can apply without 6 in each as he have completed higher secondary education in English medium....And he is an Indian by nationality....Ur helpful reply would be apprecitated.Thank you very much in adavnce


----------



## redstar (Mar 27, 2013)

*Rsms 187*

Hi guys,

Would you happen to know if i want to apply for the RSMS 187 in the NT and go through state sponsorship what are the chances of getting nominated? I previously worked in the NT for 18 months and will be finishing a degree in tourism and hospitality mgt. I have worked as front office receptionist in the hotel industry. I am really stressed as my student visa will be expired this august. On the SOL, there is hotel manager. Would you think that this will be applicable to me? Thks


----------



## wiseman (May 3, 2013)

Hi all,
Do I need any relevant work experience to be sponsored for RSMS direct entry? I heard that you need 3 years work experience for EMS direct entry but have not heard/find anything about RSMS direct entry.

regards


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

wiseman said:


> Hi all,
> Do I need any relevant work experience to be sponsored for RSMS direct entry? I heard that you need 3 years work experience for EMS direct entry but have not heard/find anything about RSMS direct entry.
> 
> regards


I had to have a TRA as a Hairdresser, which takes 10-12 weeks for your result to come back before lodgement


----------



## wiseman (May 3, 2013)

patient pomm said:


> I had to have a TRA as a Hairdresser, which takes 10-12 weeks for your result to come back before lodgement


What is a TRA? do you need to provide 3 years of work experience before lodging RSMS?


----------



## patient pomm (Mar 16, 2013)

wiseman said:


> What is a TRA? do you need to provide 3 years of work experience before lodging RSMS?


You need to go on - immi, site as your trade will state which tou need, TRA - tradaes recgonition australia, or Vetasses, I have 26yrs in my job and to prove it to make my case strong.


----------



## wiseman (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am confused with this from DIAC website regarding RSMS 187 :

"If you hold a substantive visa when you make a valid application for the ENS or RSMS visa, you are likely to be granted a Bridging visa A. However, if you do not hold a substantive visa but a Bridging visa A or Bridging visa C, you are likely to be granted a Bridging visa C.

I am on bridging visa A. Does that mean if my employer sponsor me I will be granted a bridging visa C? and bridging visa C doesnt have any work rights so I wont be able to work?

It does not make any sense to me. Can anyone shed some light on this for me please?

Regards,


----------



## wiseman (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am confused with this from DIAC website regarding RSMS 187 :

"If you hold a substantive visa when you make a valid application for the ENS or RSMS visa, you are likely to be granted a Bridging visa A. However, if you do not hold a substantive visa but a Bridging visa A or Bridging visa C, you are likely to be granted a Bridging visa C.

I am on bridging visa A. Does that mean if my employer sponsor me I will be granted a bridging visa C? and bridging visa C doesnt have any work rights so I wont be able to work?

It does not make any sense to me. Can anyone shed some light on this for me please?

Regards,


----------



## Manjit (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have applied for 187 nomination, I am waiting for the approval so that I can lodge my visa application. I know that I can do that regardless of nomination being approved or in process but when I lodged the nomination, it only took couple of months for nominations to get approved according to my MA.
My timeline is
RCB lodged 14/11/2012
RCB approved 6/12/2012
Nomination with DIAC lodged 22/12/2012 non DRC
Ack letter 27/12/2012
nomination is lodged with Melbourne Centre.

My MA lodged an enquiry couple of months ago regarding this and asked for an update, got reply from them saying it's taking several months for application to be allocated to CO. does anyone know what month Melbourne office is upto? 
Also if get my nomination approved, would I be able to lodge decision ready complete application to escalate the process?
Occupation retail store manager.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Manjit,

As far as I know the Melbourne centre is up to September with allocating case officers to nominations. My nomination and visa (non-DRC) were lodged on the 11th of September. My case officer was allocated on the 9th of May, so it was about an 8 month wait. My case officer has had my file for 4 weeks now and still hasn't finalised his assessment of the nomination to move forward with the visa application... very frustrating! Good luck


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

*hi guys CO with in a week*

Hi guys this is my time line
apply rsms 187 onshore DR 28-may-2013 through MA
immi said the application is invalid and suggest me to apply again 
i apply again 7 of june 2013
acknowledgement letter came after MA inquiry 17th of june 2013
In that letter, There is name of case officer and position number as well.

and i called immi today about that and operator said i have been allocated case officer already on the date of 12 of June. i told her that "Owao it is too quickly" and she said yes it is.

is anyone on same condition. 
Note: Parramata office


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my timeline.

RSMS 187 Temporary Transition Stream, Decision Ready via MA.

Nom Lodged: 06/06/2013
Nom Approved: 24/06/2013

Visa App Lodged: 25/06/2013
ACK Letter: 5 Minutes after Visa App

Now the waiting game


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Jfb said:


> Here is my timeline.
> 
> RSMS 187 Temporary Transition Stream, Decision Ready via MA.
> 
> ...


Hi, where did you apply?


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

Applied in Parramatta.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

may i know where is your regional area. some one told me that processing time also depends on profession as well.


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

anil_p said:


> may i know where is your regional area. some one told me that processing time also depends on profession as well.


It is Adelaide, position is Electronic Engineer.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Any news so far?


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

anil_p said:


> Any news so far?


Nothing to report.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Jfb said:


> Nothing to report.


I havent got any news except acknowledgement letter. Your is quick may be bcoz of transition entry. My one is direct entry.


----------



## johny (Jul 10, 2013)

How do I get state nomination, anybody know the process other than the EOI method.


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,

On the online application next to all applicants names an Arrow with "Processing" appeared, does this mean I have a Case Officer?
This only happend last week Tuesday.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Jfb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On the online application next to all applicants names an Arrow with "Processing" appeared, does this mean I have a Case Officer?
> This only happend last week Tuesday.


i have this for last one month. I just want to ask you that does in your acknowledgement letter have any contact person for processing? i got a name and saying position is case officer.


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

anil_p said:


> i have this for last one month. I just want to ask you that does in your acknowledgement letter have any contact person for processing? i got a name and saying position is case officer.


Nope, no name in the letter. This only happened last week, I applied on the 25th of june.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Jfb said:


> Nope, no name in the letter. This only happened last week, I applied on the 25th of june.


I am on the same boat and i have applied on 7th of june and i have name on my acknowledgment letter. I dont know it means my case officer allocated or not.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

finally, my application has been allocated by case officer
my timeline is: 187 DRC Parramatta
Nomination application applied: 6th of June 2013
Visa applicatioin applied: 7th of June 2013
case officer allocate on 16th of Aug 2013
Asking for more document from my employer as financial year finished.


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

anil_p said:


> finally, my application has been allocated by case officer
> my timeline is: 187 DRC Parramatta
> Nomination application applied: 6th of June 2013
> Visa applicatioin applied: 7th of June 2013
> ...


Congrats! Hopefully the wait will be over for you soon!


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

my case has been allocated CO with in 2 and half month and requesting for some document from my company. How is your jfb mate? keep updating......


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

Nothing from Immigration yet... It's been 2 months for me, since applying.
Nomination took 3 weeks to be approved. Application is a bit slow.


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Did they ask you or your employer any document?


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

anil_p said:


> Did they ask you or your employer any document?


They have not asked for anything.


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

Jfb said:


> They have not asked for anything.


AnilP have you heard anything yet?


----------



## redstar (Mar 27, 2013)

*rsms nt*

Hi guys,

I have just applied for a student visa 573 after my previous student visa 573 has expired in August 31. Now I am in a real awkward situation where my previous employer called and decided to offer me a rsms visa. What should I do with my student visa? Can I cancelled it and will I be able remain in Australia lawfully? Really need some help? Thanks


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

Jfb said:


> AnilP have you heard anything yet?


nothing back for me yet mate. how is yours going?


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

redstar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just applied for a student visa 573 after my previous student visa 573 has expired in August 31. Now I am in a real awkward situation where my previous employer called and decided to offer me a rsms visa. What should I do with my student visa? Can I cancelled it and will I be able remain in Australia lawfully? Really need some help? Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> I suggest you to apply RSMS visa before you cancel your student visa application or visa.


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

anil_p said:


> nothing back for me yet mate. how is yours going?


Finally got a case officer, should know before the end of the week.


----------



## owe (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have lodged my application using MA on July 2013.
I didnt't get anything back yet...

How about everybody else? when have you lodged? how long took to get the PR?

Cheers!!


----------



## Jfb (Dec 16, 2012)

Jfb said:


> Finally got a case officer, should know before the end of the week.


PR Approved!!!

Timeline: Nom App 6june 2013
Nom Approved 24june 2013
187 App 25june 2013
187 Approved 18sep 2013

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## owe (Aug 7, 2013)

Someone have got any update from the immigration?
Looks like the 186 is going faster then 187... :-/


----------



## anil_p (Jun 4, 2013)

owe said:


> Someone have got any update from the immigration?
> Looks like the 186 is going faster then 187... :-/


Ya I think so as well. All I hear about 186 around me.


----------



## owe (Aug 7, 2013)

Any new update from any one?


----------



## raneha (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,
We are based in Perth and I am a New Zealand Citizen whereas my wife is not and is living with me on spouse visa 461
My wife is Qualified Early Childhood teacher and all her qualifications has been accessed by ACECQA and AITSL. Her employer is helping her and me applying PR thru RSMS 187 employer nomination direct entry. Employer submitted nomination on 27th July,2013 and got approval from Regional Certifying body on 20th Aug,2013. Her employer still haven't received nomination letter yet ! (nearly 3 and half months).
Also when should be launch our application thru skillselect? Should we wait for nomination to come thru? or should we apply now ? 
Can anybody give me some advice please.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

It's been ages since I've posted anything on here. I kind of got discouraged and lost interest in it after waiting months and months and then having my application refused. But there's been some recent development in my application that I'd like to share! 

So here's my timeline:

I am located in South Australia. My application was at the Melbourne PSE office and it is Non-DRC. Occupation is Hospitality Manager.

Nomination lodged with DIAC - 11 September 2012
RSMS (187) Direct Entry Non Decision-Ready visa lodged with DIAC - 11 September 2012
Acknowledgement of valid nomination received - 12 September 2012
Acknowledgement of valid visa application received - 12 September 2012
Bridging visa granted - 12 September 2012
Nomination lodged with RCB - 10 October 2012
Nomination approved by RCB - 13 November 2012
Case Officer allocated to Nomination - 9 May 2013 (8 months after lodging application)
Nomination REFUSED - 2 August 2013 (11 months after lodging application)
Visa REFUSED - 2 September 2013

Nomination appealed to MRT - 21 August 2013
Visa appealed to MRT - 12 September 2013
Notice from MRT to attend hearing - 26 February 2014
Hearing at MRT in Adelaide - 16 April 2014
Notice of Decision and Reasons from MRT - 15 July 2014

Outcome: The MRT has 'set aside' the refusal of the nomination and substituted the decision with an approval! The nomination is approved! The visa application has been remitted to Immigrations for processing 

So guys, I know it is difficult. Believe me, I know... But don't give up! I have no idea how long Immigrations are taking to process 187's at the moment, but I know the wait is stressful and difficult to cope with. But as with my application, the best advice I can give is to not give up. Fight for what you are seeking: permanent residency. Otherwise, what was the point in the first place? Why put yourself through the stress and put in all the time and effort and money and then just walk away if Immigrations says no? I know every case is different, but I didn't give up. And now? I have won my MRT appeal, my employers' nomination is now approved and I'm just waiting for Immigrations to process and grant my 187!

The reason the nomination was refused in the first place was ridiculous and petty. The case officer that was allocated to the applications decided that the tasks and duties in my position were closer to a different position in the ANZSCO list of occupations. The thing is, ANZSCO didn't list any specific tasks or job duties for my particular position (ANZSCO code), so he went on a 'fishing expedition' to find another position that he felt was a closer match and refused the nomination on that basis. And as a result of the nomination being refused, the visa application was refused a month later as the visa couldn't be granted without the attached nomination being approved. If I didn't appeal both the nomination AND the visa application refusal with the MRT, my time in Australia would have been over.

So the entire Migration Review Tribunal (MRT) process took nearly 11 months from start to finish, cost an extra $3208 ($1604 per appeal) plus the cost of a new migration agent to represent us / handle the appeal and make a submission/written argument.... but it was all worth it!

So now... it's as if there was never a refusal. The nomination is approved and Immigrations has no further say in it! The visa application has been remitted to Immigrations and I'm back in the game! I think generally when you win your case at the MRT it's pretty quick though... maybe within a month? Hopefully my visa application will be allocated to a new case officer soon and they will begin assessing the application as they do. I suspect they will probably ask for a new visa medical, as it has been a long time since I completed the last one. They may ask be for new police clearance certificates as well. I hope they don't ask for a new Canadian PCC though, as that took 4 months last time... :/

But I think it's just a matter of time and I'll FINALLY have my 187! Winning the MRT has brought me soooo much closer to getting my visa granted!

If anyone needs any recommendations for a GREAT migration agent, I am happy to recommend Mark Northam (mnvisa.com) in Sydney. Mark is fantastic! I couldn't say enough good things about him. He's so professional and friendly and is in the know! He's very very knowledgeable and keeps you in the loop with everything. He handled my appeals to the MRT so well ! Thanks a million Mark! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

187 visa granted today - 1 September 2014 !!


----------

